

Show HN: Inventarium - we will rock your feedback forms - ixtraz
http://inventarium.mobi/december-2012/rock-feedback#.UMZeiZNesSg

======
ixtraz
Guys, I'm here or on the blog to answer any your questions!

------
burtusak
круто! Агонь!

